

My First ebook on Python is complete - https://leanpub.com/intermediatepython - c4obi

I have finally finished my first ebook, Intermediate Python, and it is available on leanpub  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;intermediatepython)
======
ddv
[https://leanpub.com/intermediatepython](https://leanpub.com/intermediatepython)

------
davelnewton
Maybe some details here would be appropriate.

~~~
c4obi
Its a python book targeted at people who have just had a rudimentary
introduction to the language. It aims provide a deeper understanding of the
language for such users.

~~~
davelnewton
How is it better than any of the other Python books, or even LPTHW?

~~~
c4obi
this covers different ground than a book like LPTHW. A cursory look at the
table of contents will suffice.

~~~
davelnewton
Maybe that'd be good to include in this post as well?

------
mindcrime
Congrats! That must be an amazing feeling.

Do you have more books planned? How has your experience been with Leanpub?

~~~
c4obi
The experience with Leanpub was quite fantastic apart from the occasional
outage for maintenance. The variable pricing is something that I really do
like. As for having more books planned, I like to share what I know so I will
definitely be writing more books and using Leanpub for that!

